# What visa's does one need



## Aussiechick (Jun 12, 2014)

What visa does one need from Australia to america? And how long do they let you stay in the country for ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends on what you're coming to America for. For a "visit" you can stay for up to 90 days (Visa Waiver Program). Any longer than that, and you'll have to apply for a visa - generally with an employer or family member resident in the US as a sponsor. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Pull up the site for the US Embassy nearest to you and go through the visa section. That is good start to sort out potential options.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Aussiechick said:


> What visa does one need from Australia to america? And how long do they let you stay in the country for ?


To do what?

To visit the US Aussies don't need a visa. You can stay for up to 90 days.

To work you need a work visa - sponsored by employer.
To live and join family you need visa sponsored by family member
To start business you need business visa and lots of money.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Bevdeforges said:


> It depends on what you're coming to America for. For a "visit" you can stay for up to 90 days (Visa Waiver Program). Any longer than that, and you'll have to apply for a visa - generally with an employer or family member resident in the US as a sponsor.
> Cheers,
> Bev


If you visit under the visa waiver programme, don't forget the need to register with the Electronic System for Travel Authorization for Visa Waiver Travel (ESTA).

Two days ago I left the US for Australia from IAD. There were two INS guys with guns at the door of the aeroplane until it was closed. Reason? They had just deported an Australian family of four who had not so registered. Four very unhappy campers, mum dad and the kids had gone to the US for a holiday, were kept in cells overnight and put on the next flight out. At United's expense.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> If you visit under the visa waiver programme, don't forget the need to register with the Electronic System for Travel Authorization for Visa Waiver Travel (ESTA).
> 
> Two days ago I left the US for Australia from IAD. There were two INS guys with guns at the door of the aeroplane until it was closed. Reason? They had just deported an Australian family of four who had not so registered. Four very unhappy campers, mum dad and the kids had gone to the US for a holiday, were kept in cells overnight and put on the next flight out. At United's expense.



Aren't they supposed to check your ESTA before you get on a flight to the US.....when you check in for the flight???


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes,


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

INS doesn't exist any more, so it was somebody else with the guns. Probably U.S. Customs and Border Protection since they were evidently refused admission into the United States.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

*Gun toting clerks*

Presumably. Gun toting uniformed guys with mean expressions (until the perps were loaded).

It amuses me when entering the US to have some dude with a blue uniform look at my passport and ask me a few perfunctory questions - while carrying a gun. FFS, this dude is a *clerk*. Why does a clerk need a gun?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Bellthorpe said:


> Presumably. Gun toting uniformed guys with mean expressions (until the perps were loaded).
> 
> It amuses me when entering the US to have some dude with a blue uniform look at my passport and ask me a few perfunctory questions - while carrying a gun. FFS, this dude is a *clerk*. Why does a clerk need a gun?


Hardly clerks ...more cops

U.S. Customs and Border Protection has a complex mission at ports of entry with broad law enforcement authorities tied to screening all foreign visitors, returning American citizens and imported cargo that enters the U.S. at more than 300 land, air and sea ports

worry more about the guns you cannot see ... in my State over a million citizens have a gun carry permit ......I never travel with my Glock

http://www.cbp.gov/border-security/ports-entry


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't disagree with the 'complex mission' bit. However, a person sitting at a counter looking at passports is still a clerk. Just like the clerks at head office who never see incoming people. They don't arrest people, they call someone who will. 

And sure, I would worry more about guns that I can't see. The guns I've been discussing are just for show.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> I don't disagree with the 'complex mission' bit. However, a person sitting at a counter looking at passports is still a clerk. Just like the clerks at head office who never see incoming people. They don't arrest people, they call someone who will.
> 
> And sure, I would worry more about guns that I can't see. The guns I've been discussing are just for show.


Your post just got a smile and the remark 'sure' from an insider. I do agree.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bellthorpe said:


> Presumably. Gun toting uniformed guys with mean expressions (until the perps were loaded).
> 
> It amuses me when entering the US to have some dude with a blue uniform look at my passport and ask me a few perfunctory questions - while carrying a gun. FFS, this dude is a *clerk*. Why does a clerk need a gun?


Why does a clerk need a gun? Good question! I support the Texas open carry movement. I carry. A good friend and colleague used to make fun of me for it - until she got kidnapped at work by the offspring of a pillar of society.

This dude knows how to use his side arm.

My question - how dizzy were those Aussies?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Ah yes, the perps. A couple of shillings short of a pound, I'd say.


----------

